# Silent-Gehäuse gesucht für zwei 280er-Radiatoren



## RamonS (8. September 2016)

*Silent-Gehäuse gesucht für zwei 280er-Radiatoren*

Hallo,

ich suche für einen Dual-XEON-Rechner ein Silent-Gehäuse, in das ich zwei separate geschlossene Wasserkühlungen mit je 280mm Radiator verbauen kann.
Die Wasserkühlungen wären z.B. 2x Corsair H115i. Ein geeignetes Silent-Gehäuse sollte etwa die Qualität haben wie z.B. ein bequiet DARK BASE Pro 900.
Wer kann mir denn hier einen Tipp geben? Vielen Dank.


----------



## Dagnarus (8. September 2016)

*AW: Silent-Gehäuse gesucht für zwei 280er-Radiatoren*

Wie wärs denn damit: Corsair Obsidian Series 750D (Corsair Obsidian Series 750D mit Sichtfenster Big)

oder 63700 - Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 Rev. B gedämmt Big vobei ich mir hier nicht 100% sicher bin, das der 2. 280er Radiator vorne auch genug Platz hat


----------



## v3nom (8. September 2016)

*AW: Silent-Gehäuse gesucht für zwei 280er-Radiatoren*

Warum nicht das Dark Base Pro 900?


----------



## RamonS (8. September 2016)

*AW: Silent-Gehäuse gesucht für zwei 280er-Radiatoren*

Ok. Ich muss meine Idee wohl noch weiter präzisieren. 
Die beiden 280er-Radiatoren sollten so angeordnet werden, das die warme Luft immer direkt nach außen geleitet wird. Ich möchte kein push-pull im Gehäuseinneren. Und kein Radiator soll vorne sitzen, weil ich dort mit zwei Lüftern kalte Luft einbringen will und mir nicht die warme Luft vors Knie leiten will. Als Anordnung für zwei 280er-Radiatoren bleibt somit fast nur: 2x oben, 1x oben und 1x hinten oder 1x oben und 1x seitlich. Gibt es solch ein Silent-Gehäuse überhaupt?


----------



## Dagnarus (8. September 2016)

*AW: Silent-Gehäuse gesucht für zwei 280er-Radiatoren*

"Silent" sind sie dann ja eigentlich alle wenn die WaKü entsprechend läuft... 

du willst sowas hier Thermaltake Core X9 ATX-Cube - schwarz Window, oder? Da hast du Platz für 2x 480er Radis oben. Wenn es 2x 280 sein muss , fällt mir aktuell nix ein wo du beide oben oder oben/hinten einbauen kannst. 

Die H115er machen nach meinem Wissen 3-5 Grad weniger als die H100er. Meine H100iv2 kühlt nen i7 4970k @4.6GHz bei 1,23V auf max. 60 Grad. Bei Spielen ist es weniger. Und ich ziehe die Luft aus dem Gehäuse (mit ner 980Ti auf Luft drin). Wenn ich den Luftstrom umdrehen würde sähe das Ganze noch besser aus.


----------



## RamonS (8. September 2016)

*AW: Silent-Gehäuse gesucht für zwei 280er-Radiatoren*

Klingt gut. Ich gehe mit dem Gehäuse in die Breite und habe sofort alle Möglichkeiten.


----------

